# Does anyone make there own frozen fishfood?



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

Does anyone make their own frozen fishfood?
I've been looking into this for my african cichlids and theres a few dozen recipes online but was curious if anyone does it? and what ingredients you use.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

there is a lady that posts around here and on canadapleco.com named pamelajo that makes dried food, and i've seen a few people post on here about making their own worm cultures.....


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

I tried once and got some strange results.


----------



## s2rai (Sep 28, 2010)

I used to make frozen gel food for my goldfish. It smelled disgusting and was nasty to cut up. Would almost certainly do it again if I still had them though.


----------



## greenthumb (Mar 20, 2011)

*making frozen cichlid food*



Ital_stal said:


> Does anyone make their own frozen fishfood?
> I've been looking into this for my african cichlids and theres a few dozen recipes online but was curious if anyone does it? and what ingredients you use.


Hi yes I make my own food for my tropheus with peas and shrimp/ garlic /vitamins/ and spirolina. IT is eaten so fast by the fish and their colours glow intenslly.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes anyone can make frozen fish food as their choice, what they want to add on etc. I make my own food for discus which I also feed to my SW fish. Just read up and make your own receipe. But I do feed them dry food too so they do not get use to only frozen food.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

there are numerous recipes on line, under the name of "European Shrimp mix" that is quite popular and has been used by many for a long time. As well there are as many variations as people doing it, with substitutions made because of availability.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I just finished my beef heart batch. It is quite fun to know that your fishes are eating your own food. Of course, this is to complement the live and dry food that they need on a day to day basis.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Actually, the making and use of frozen foods is usually done to eliminate the need for live and prepared dry foods. Fish don't "need" live of prepared dry foods.They need a diet that fulfills their needs, nutritionally, and the source, whether it be a purveyor of high grade prepared foods, or you in your kitchen, isn't important.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Good point Bill.


----------

